# Help with retron 2



## Natethekidrs00 (Mar 7, 2016)

so i bought this retron 2 at a thrift store near my house they guy said he tested it so i bought it. I got home at it turns out it didnt have the the power supply that plugs into the DC port. Does the retron 2 work with off brand power adapters


----------



## Deleted member 361703 (Mar 7, 2016)

http://www.hyperkin.com/retro/retron-3/retron-3-retron-2-ac-adapter-hyperkin.html just buy the name brand

this is for the 3 but it seems they are the same find something that fits on top of having the right output you will be fine


----------



## Natethekidrs00 (Mar 7, 2016)

can


HarEllis6202 said:


> http://www.hyperkin.com/retro/retron-3/retron-3-retron-2-ac-adapter-hyperkin.html just buy the name brand
> 
> this is for the 3 but it seems they are the same find something that fits on top of having the right output you will be fine


can i just use a snes ac adapter?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 7, 2016)

Natethekidrs00 said:


> can
> 
> can i just use a snes ac adapter?


you said it was DC in the OP. AC and DC are different, and probably shouldnt be switched.


----------



## Deleted member 361703 (Mar 11, 2016)

Natethekidrs00 said:


> can
> 
> can i just use a snes ac adapter?


once again nate IT DOESNT MATTER you need to match the output and port size thats it. good luck


----------

